# Free Bridgeport Dro



## Dean (Nov 23, 2015)

Didn't really know where to post this. If it is inappropriate here sysop please move or delete.


Hey guys I have a very good looking Bridgeport (Textron) DRO.
The display works fine the math function work fine I however can not get
the unit to work with the scales I have. I have since purchased a new DRO
so I am offering this one for FREE, you pay the shipping. Let me know if
interested. Maybe we can work a deal on the shipping as I need some lathe
dogs, I have none.

Questions, please feel free to email or post.

Thanks to all, Dean


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 23, 2015)

Pm sent

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 23, 2015)

If Jake ends up passing, I'm in. Would be cool, since I have a spare scale.  What size dogs you need? I never use them and seems I got a couple with the old American I used to have. If I remember right, they're pretty good sized.


----------



## Dean (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok guys well just got back form dinner and had a couple of responses.
I'll take them in order of which they came in. Right now Dave form Wisconsin is first Jake your second.
So if the unit still becomes available I'll re post as for now consider it claimed.
Dean


----------



## Dean (Nov 24, 2015)

DRO on it's way to a new home. Thanks guys...
Dean


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 24, 2015)

What size dogs?


----------



## Dean (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh I don't know, just wanted to play around with turning btw centers. 1 inch thru 3 or so...
Thanks Tony

Dean


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll dig them out and see what I have. I never use them.


----------

